

Lenovo Yoga 3 Pro – review - davidiach
http://www.anandtech.com/show/9061/lenovo-yoga-3-pro-review

======
a3n
Not a word about Superfish in the review, not even to say "this doesn't have
it?"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenovo#Superfish_incident](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenovo#Superfish_incident)

